# Stihl 056 AV Super



## garcia.1 (May 5, 2012)

Barn find today, but it hasn't been runinng for 9 years.  Did a good cleaning, sharpening, new fluids, but am having a hard time locating a manual.  Any ideas?


----------



## TMonter (May 5, 2012)

I have an 056 Super but don't have a digital manual for it, just the original manual. Anything in particular you wanted to know?


----------



## garcia.1 (May 5, 2012)

TMonter said:


> I have an 056 Super but don't have a digital manual for it, just the original manual. Anything in particular you wanted to know?


Thanks  How about plug gap, initial carb settings, and why does a new air filter cost so ----- much?


----------



## taxidermist (May 5, 2012)

garcia.1 said:


> Barn find today, but it hasn't been runinng for 9 years. Did a good cleaning, sharpening, new fluids, but am having a hard time locating a manual. Any ideas?


 send me a e mail and i will send you one sunday when i get home.

Rob


----------



## ScotO (May 5, 2012)

That's a good logging saw from the good ol' days.....you know what they say here on Hearth.com.....pics or it didn't happen!  Nice score BTW.


----------



## TMonter (May 5, 2012)

My manual for the 056 AV Super says a plug gap of 0.5mm or 0.02 inches on a Bosch WSR 6 F plug

40:1 Mix ratio but I've been running 50:1 on full synth for several years with no issues.

Starting settings for idle is:

High Speed : 1-1/4 turns from fully closed
Low Speed : 1 Turn from fully closed

I suggest setting the saw with a tach from the initial settings. Arborist site has a great tutorial listed somewhere on how to go about this.

As for the filter, check Baileys they might have a cheaper aftermarket unit. Stihl parts are just expensive.


----------



## garcia.1 (May 6, 2012)

Here are some pics of this 056.  Another issue I'm having is the on/off switch is not working.  I know this is an issue with this model, but I would like to fix it.


----------



## ScotO (May 6, 2012)

the on/off switch is an easy fix, if nothing else it may be a loose wire or possibly the switch is bad.  That saw looks to be in excellent condition, I'm a bit jealous....


----------



## garcia.1 (May 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention along with the 056, I also added to my 028 and 025 a 009L.  The 009L was also in the same barn.  Here is a picture of my fleet.  Also thanks TMonter for the info from your manual.  I'm going to checkout the Arborist site for that tutorial.  I'm starting to get into this saw stuff.  The barn belonged to an old friend of mine that passed 9 years ago, and his wife, still a friend of the family, had no use for them so she gave them to me for cutting up a tree that was down on her land.  I'll probably always cut for her.


----------



## taxidermist (May 6, 2012)

garcia.1 said:


> I forgot to mention along with the 056, I also added to my 028 and 025 a 009L. The 009L was also in the same barn. Here is a picture of my fleet. Also thanks TMonter for the info from your manual. I'm going to checkout the Arborist site for that tutorial. I'm starting to get into this saw stuff. The barn belonged to an old friend of mine that passed 9 years ago, and his wife, still a friend of the family, had no use for them so she gave them to me for cutting up a tree that was down on her land. I'll probably always cut for her.


NICE!!


----------



## DexterDay (May 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> the on/off switch is an easy fix, if nothing else it may be a loose wire or possibly the switch is bad.  That saw looks to be in excellent condition, I'm a bit jealous....



Found in a Barn? !! Damn. I agree with Scotty.. Looks to be in great shape.

Nice collection


----------



## MasterMech (May 7, 2012)

If you email Stihl Inc and request a manual, they will photocopy an original and send it to you, gratis.  That said, you can probably get more information from the folks here or over on ArboristSite.

Only thing sweeter than the 056 AV Super is the Magnum version.  Nice find, thing looks super clean.


----------



## Jags (May 7, 2012)

Whoo hooo - nice barn find.  What is it with all these old Stihl power houses showing up?  I don't recall this from the last many years on this site.  Its cool.


----------

